# Death Rhythm - suspense/horror!



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Andrew Byrd learns of his mother's sadistic past through an aunt he's only just met. When he meets Mae's strange neighbors, he quickly learns that his mother's savage adolescence was only the seed for a series of awful events unfolding in the present. Will he be able to stop them before it's too late?

And what about the mysterious Evelyn? Will the echoes of her old drum lead him to answers? Or will they merely draw him into a vicious cycle that even he can't stop?

*Death Rhythm







*

Recently reviewed in *The Horror Fiction Review*:

http://thehorrorfictionreview.blogspot.com/2013/02/february-2013-reviews.html

Here's a great review from Tiffany's Bookshelf blog:

http://tiffanysbookshelf.blogspot.com/2010/08/death-rhythm-by-joel-arnold.html

My favorite part of the review:

"From the opening scene of this book, I was hooked. &#8230;it was clear from the get go, this was going to be an extremely dark novel, and in the hands of an unskilled writer, it could have easily careened into campy, cheesy, fluff. Thankfully, it did not. Joel Arnold has written a novel that would make King fans not only proud, but thoroughly satisfied."

About the author:

My writing has appeared in over five-dozen publications, with work accepted by venues ranging from *Weird Tales*, *Cemetery Dance * and *Chizine * to *Amercian Road Magazine * and *Gothic.net*. Many of my short stories are available as free podcasts at *Pseudopod.org*, and three of my short story collections have been made available for the Kindle. I recently received a *2010 Minnesota Artists Initiative Grant * from the Minnesota State Arts Board, as well as a *Gulliver Travel & Research Grant*.

Thanks for looking!

Death Rhythm









*And for those in the UK*:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-Rhythm/dp/B003N2QB4Q


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Joel

Welcome!

And best of luck with your debut novel, Evelyn's Drum!

I'm sure many readers here will be captivated by your novel of psychological suspense. 

Your have some very impressive credentials, and I'm sure you are a very talented writer.

Keep posting, and join in the discussions. It's the best way to let readers know about you and your book.

People are friendly here, and always willing to help with advice and answers to questions. 

Nancy


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thank you, Nancy.
By the way, your book sounds intriguing!

Joel Arnold


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Joel,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome to KindleBoards and good luck with your book!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Joel Arnold said:


> Thank you, Nancy.
> By the way, your book sounds intriguing!
> 
> Joel Arnold


Thanks so much, Joel 

I also tagged your book.

Could you tag mine?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, Daniel!

Joel Arnold


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'd like to tell you a little bit about the genesis of this novel. It actually began from a dream I had about exploring an aunt's attic, and finding a hidden metal lockbox with a drumming award in it, and beneath that was a drawing on a piece of note paper of a snarling face that said simply, "Look out for Big Ed". The drawing was a kid's drawing, but something about it scared the crap out of me. Anyway, that was the first seed that started this novel. I actually wrote the first draft over 20 years ago, but kept coming back to it over the years, rewriting and revising. I hope you'll give it a chance and let me know what you think!

Thanks!


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

This looks interesting. I just grabbed a sample.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Bluefrog!

Joel Arnold


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Please come check out my blog, if you get a chance:

http://joelarnold.livejournal.com

Thanks for looking!
Joel Arnold


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hello fellow Kindle Boarders! I have a special deal for you:

If you buy the Kindle version of Death Rhythm, and forward the receipt to me (dated for June, 2010) at joelarnold (at) mchsi (dot) com, along with your snail mail address, I'll send you my free signed limited edition chapbook, 'Tales Held Hostage'. Only 100 of these were printed, and I have about 40 left. And if you've already bought Death Rhythm, you can get still get in on the deal, too! Same thing - just forward the receipt and your snail mail address, and I'll send along the chapbook.
Of course, since I have a limited supply, it's on a first come, first serve basis (if I should be so lucky as to have to get rid of them all!) This may be a monetary net loss for me, but I'll hopefully gain some new readers, and possibly a few reviews.

Death Rhythm- $2.99









Thanks for considering.
Joel Arnold


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'm extending the above offer for the month of July! 

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Since I changed the title of this novel from *Evelyn's Drum * to *Death Rhythm







*, I hope it doesn't create too much confusion. The hardest part has been trying to correct previous postings, etc. We'll see how it goes! 

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What do desecrated gravestones, creepy human "dolls", and an old, broken drum have in common?

They're all part of my novel of horror and psychological suspense, *Death Rhythm*!

I hope you'll download a sample.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Welcome to Kindleboards.  I will definitely download a sample.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Welcome to Kindleboards. I will definitely download a sample.


Thank you, Linda!
Your books look intriguing as well.

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

A secret diary. A dangerous family reunion.

Tulips.

And the echo of a drum played long ago...

Andy Byrd will think twice the next time he has the chance to meet a long lost relative.

If there is a next time...

I hope you'll take a peek!
Joel Arnold


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

How do you break those cycles that are so ingrained in your psyche?
Is it even possible? Perhaps.
But what if someone you loves won't let you?

*Death Rhythm*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003N2QB4Q


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your book!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Marisa14 said:


> Congratulations on your book!


Thanks, Marisa - I appreciate it!

Joel


----------



## j.m.zambrano (Jul 16, 2010)

Joel
Congratulations on your novel.  It looks intriguing.
Jean


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

j.m.zambrano said:


> Joel
> Congratulations on your novel. It looks intriguing.
> Jean


Thanks, Jean - Yours looks good, too!

Joel


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Thursday: Joel Arnold - DEATH RHYTHM

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is
> 
> Thursday: Joel Arnold - DEATH RHYTHM
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Ed and Gregory!
Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Evelyn finds that the best way to drown out the screams is to bang on her drum.
How do you drown out the screams?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

_"The thing I like most about tulips, Andy, is that you stick them in the ground, and no matter how hard the winter is, or how cold the ground gets, they always come up in the spring. They're tough little buggers. But the funny thing is - even after toughing out months of a cold winter - once they emerge from the ground, it only takes a swift kick to destroy them."_


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The weekend is almost here - what a great time to read a novel of pychological suspense!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Great title! I'll check it out.

Suzanne


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> Great title! I'll check it out.


Thanks, Suzanne - hope you like it!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This week, I received a really nice review from Tiffany Harkleroad of *Tiffany's Bookshelf* blog:

http://tiffanysbookshelf.blogspot.com/2010/08/death-rhythm-by-joel-arnold.html

My favorite part of the review:

"From the opening scene of this book, I was hooked. &#8230;it was clear from the get go, this was going to be an extremely dark novel, and in the hands of an unskilled writer, it could have easily careened into campy, cheesy, fluff. Thankfully, it did not. Joel Arnold has written a novel that would make King fans not only proud, but thoroughly satisfied."

Also, Death Rhythm is currently #2 on the Smashwords bestseller list!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sometimes on the edge of a small town, things can remain hidden for a little too long...
Sometimes on the edge of a small town, secrets can be kept a little too long...
Sometimes on the edge of a small town, screams can be ignored - 
- a little too long...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have you ever learned something about someone you've known for a long time that makes you look at them in a whole new way?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I can still hear Evelyn's drum beating in the distance. Can you?
What can we do to stop it?

Or do we pick up our own drum and start beating the heck out of it?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I based the location of this novel (the house and surrounding yard, cornfield, graveyard) on the residence of a high school girlfriend. Whenever I was over at her place, I always thought - 'What a cool location for a novel!'


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Another book to get you in that Halloween spirit!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Ah - my favorite holiday is getting closer and closer. My daughter wants to be a vampire, my son wants to be Pikachu. When I was of trick-or-treating age, I usually went the cheap route, using an old bedsheet and cutting out the eye holes. I'd use a pillow case for my treat bag, and some years I'd fill that sucker up!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

*Death Rhythm* - now with 20% more suspense! *

(* your suspense may vary based on age, weight, height, hair color, shoe size, music preferences, and your distance from power lines.)


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This would make an excellent book to curl up with this Halloween weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sometimes, it's fun to hear stories about your parents when they were young.
But this isn't one of those times...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Amazon has discounted this title to only 2.39 - so now is a great time to snap it up!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Some things are best left buried...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

From now until Dec 31st, 2010, this title is 50% off via Smashwords here:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16768

Use coupon code *KA57L*

Enjoy!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Perhaps at times there is too _much_ rhythm.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come and meet Andy, Edna, Hector, Natalie, Mae and the mysterious Evelyn this winter...but be careful not to get to caught up in the rhythm...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I dropped the price of this novel of psychological suspense to only .99! Come get it while it's cheap!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The .99 price is now available on all platforms for this novel; B&N, Kobo, Sony, Smashwords, etc...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's supposed to get down to fourteen degrees _below_ zero Farenheit tonight in my neck of the woods. And that doesn't include windchill. Maybe the Kindle should come out with a handwarming feature!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This novel is based entirely on truly fictional events!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The main character of this novel is from Chicago. I don't think he'd be on any soul-searching road-trips this weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This just received a nice 4-star review at Amazon!

Click on the link in my sig to check it out!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Did I mention this is currently only $.99?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

For those in the UK, you can find *Death Rhythm* here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-Rhythm/dp/B003N2QB4Q - £0.71

Only a click or two away from revenge, secrets, and madness!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What if you found out someone close to you once did awful things?
What if you found out those awful urges were still there, close to the surface?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Still only 99-cents. That's ninety-nine little copper portraits of good ol' Abe Lincoln. Less than a cup of coffee! Less than a soda!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

99-cents you say? Why, yes. Yes indeed!

It's part mystery, part thriller, and part horror. Why not read a sample?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Who's got rhythm?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Working titles for this were "Evelyn's Drum" "Broken Drum" and "When the Drum Breaks".


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This week marks the one year anniversary of this title! Take a peek when you have the time!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I've got Rhythm! I've got Death Rhythm! I've got Rhythm, who could ask for anything more terrifying?!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

*Death Rhythm*. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Here's a recent blog post I did about this novel:

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com/2011/09/death-rhythm.html


----------



## jimdawson80 (Oct 5, 2011)

looks interesting. congrats on getting it out there.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

jimdawson80 said:


> looks interesting. congrats on getting it out there.


Thanks, Jim!


----------



## Mathina (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I will check it out.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Mathina said:


> Thanks for the info. I will check it out.


Thanks, Mathina - I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Another book for your Halloween pleasure!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Check out a sample when you have the time!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Time to curl up with a suspenseful read!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Still holding on to it's $.99 price, although it's slated to go up soon!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Price went up to 2.99, but still a bargain!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Keep bangin' that drum, Andy! Nobody's gonna hear you anyway.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a great New Years!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on and take a wild ride in *Death Rhythm*!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

*Death Rhythm*. Price now a tasty $1.99!


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This looks good. I'll have to check it out. And at that price, it's a no brainer!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

acellis said:


> This looks good. I'll have to check it out. And at that price, it's a no brainer!


Thanks, A.C.!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

February is Library Lovers Month. So give your library some love! (But nothing too kinky!)


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Watch out for Big Ed!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

If you see an old, broken drum in a graveyard -- just leave it alone!!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'm working on a new cover for this novel.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What better way to get through hump day than with a twisted little horror/psychological thriller?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I hope you'll take a look!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Here's a frightening read for the weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

A good, thrilling read for the summer!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

If you happen to be in Dorset, MN this weekend, stop by the Dorset Festival of Authors and Artists and say hello!


----------



## MyBooksOnKindle (Apr 23, 2012)

Going to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a happy 4th of July!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

September is nearing an end - welcome to the Halloween season!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

On sale now for $.99!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come check out a sample!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Eat some turkey, read some horror. Sounds good to me!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Can you feel the rhythm?!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Death Rhythm is FREE today! Plus, I got a spiffy new cover for it (see signature line below).

If you like horror and suspense, download a copy today!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Take a wild ride through terror in this novel of horror and psychological suspense!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This is free for Amazon Prime members!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Got a very nice review recently! Check it out!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

*Death Rhythm* - horror, suspense, mystery all rolled into one!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Got a nice review in February's Horror Fiction Review!

http://thehorrorfictionreview.blogspot.com/2013/02/february-2013-reviews.html


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

*Death Rhythm* - take a look!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

If I were to write a sequel, I think I'd have to call it *Death Rhythm & Blues*...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's *Death Rhythm* Tuesday!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Spring is (finally, sort of) in the air!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Okay, so Spring is really NOT in the air, yet...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a fun and safe Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It has warmed up nicely here...warm enough to spend the night in a graveyard!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Suspense! Horror! Mystery! And...sugar free!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What _is_ that on the gravestones?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Had a great time at the Minnesota River Arts Fair selling books!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hot day today. I was getting used to the mid-70s.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Suspense and horror for the price of a small latte!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Get a little _rhythm_ for Halloween!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's cold in them thar woods!


----------

